# Bargain or not



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

This seems like a bargain, what do you think?

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/158671.htm


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Cat D :?

That stays on the car's record, so it will always be worth less than a car that hasn't been recorded as damaged and may well be harder to sell in the future.

If that doesn't bother you, then yes you could see it as a bargain


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

You can get a brand new one discounted to that price. It's been for sale for a while now.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> You can get a brand new one discounted to that price. It's been for sale for a while now.


Hmm, it would seem that BMW are having problems shifting cars at the moment. Maybe down to their bland looks across the range.

I guess this one with the CAT D record (although not damaged) is still priced too high.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

'soot landed on these cars'

and they were written off?!? Why am I hearing alarm bells? If the MkII forum is anything to go by, Audi have no issue fobbing customers off with (very bad) re-sprays - BMW must be VERY particular...


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

TTwiggy said:


> 'soot landed on these cars'
> 
> and they were written off?!? Why am I hearing alarm bells? If the MkII forum is anything to go by, Audi have no issue fobbing customers off with (very bad) re-sprays - BMW must be VERY particular...


I thought Cat D was light / repairable damge not a write off, correct me if Im wrong :?:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

ratty said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > You can get a brand new one discounted to that price. It's been for sale for a while now.
> ...


Would need to be early twenties for it to make any sense at all.



TTwiggy said:


> 'soot landed on these cars'
> 
> and they were written off?!? Why am I hearing alarm bells? If the MkII forum is anything to go by, Audi have no issue fobbing customers off with (very bad) re-sprays - BMW must be VERY particular...


They are, on BMW forums you just don't read about cars turning up resprayed or with bits missing etc, it's very disappointing from Audi :?


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

ratty said:


> TTwiggy said:
> 
> 
> > 'soot landed on these cars'
> ...


the fact that they have been CAT'd must mean they were written off? Or am I confused?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

TTwiggy said:


> ratty said:
> 
> 
> > TTwiggy said:
> ...


Category D is an insurance write off that typically was rated at more than 60% but less than 100% of the car's cost to repair. Some insuracne companies won't insure CATD cars.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

This place is only 3 miles down the road from mine, on a road I travel to work, and I never knew it even existed :roll:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Widget said:


> This place is only 3 miles down the road from mine, on a road I travel to work, and I never knew it even existed :roll:


As you have 'too much time on your hands' how about popping in there and having a look. :wink:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> You can get a brand new one discounted to that price. It's been for sale for a while now.


Where from Kev - my dealers willing to match prices.

Ta

James


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> > You can get a brand new one discounted to that price. It's been for sale for a while now.
> 
> 
> Where from Kev - my dealers willing to match prices.
> ...


HERE

Not that I've been looking! 

I spoke to my local BMW dealer today and he said he could easily match C2C, but would go one better and chuck in Sat nav pro for free, meaning another Â£1500 off!


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

ratty said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > This place is only 3 miles down the road from mine, on a road I travel to work, and I never knew it even existed :roll:
> ...


If you really want me to, then I will


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Cheers Kev - specced to what i want it still comes to just over 30k which is what my dealer will do.

Ta

James


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Widget said:


> ratty said:
> 
> 
> > Widget said:
> ...


Widget, thanks.

I don't want to impose on your time but would certainly appreciate a quick appraisal of the car. Sounds like it could have been smoke damged and the 'cleaned' up. A first hand viewing would perhaps confirm it's true state.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

For what it's worth I've just found the descriptions of the various insuranced write off categories.:

CAT â€˜Aâ€™
A written-off vehicle that must be totally destroyed, including all of its parts.

CAT â€˜Bâ€™
A written-off vehicle from which the spare parts may be re-sold, but from which the body-shell should be destroyed so that the vehicle cannot be returned to the road.

CAT â€˜Câ€™
A vehicle that is written-off by the insurers because the repair costs are greater than the value of the vehicle itself, but which can nonetheless still be potentially repaired to a roadworthy condition.

CAT â€˜Dâ€™
A vehicle that has been written-off by the insurers, for various possible reasons, even though its physical repair costs are less than the vehicleâ€™s actual value.

CAT â€˜Xâ€™
A vehicle that is â€œnot recordedâ€ as being damaged on the HPI register, or which has very minimal damage only. Generally speaking, these vehicles are â€œstolen-recoveredâ€ cases.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > > You can get a brand new one discounted to that price. It's been for sale for a while now.
> ...


Blimey, my local dealer wouldn't discount a penny off a 3-series, even though C2C were quoting around 14%  . Getting savnav pro thrown in is a real result, maybe I should be ringing round some more dealers then (unless it's just Z4's they're looking to shift).


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

Trainer BMW in swansea went up in flames a few months ago, and apparently a few cars in the showroom were still in reasonable nick when the fire services finished.
Probably one of these.

Smoked Beamer anyone?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > coupe-sport said:
> ...


He wouldn't give me bugger all off a new 335D coupe (not even 12 months tax!), so it's just the Z4.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> He wouldn't give me bugger all off a new 335D coupe (not even 12 months tax!), so it's just the Z4.


Ah! There goes that idea then! :roll:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

ratty said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > ratty said:
> ...


ratty,

I've been waiting for the weather to clear over here in not so sunny Norfolk. It hasn't stopped raining for the last few days so I haven't yet seen the car.

Unfortunately, I start a week of shifts at 7 this morning so I'll be unable to view the car in the next 7 days.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Widget said:


> ratty said:
> 
> 
> > Widget said:
> ...


Thanks, no worry.

If you do get a chance but don't put yourself out too much.

Cheers.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2007-BMW-Z4-SI-SP ... dZViewItem


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Didn't get up to much did it?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

Reserve not met. Why start with a Â£500 bid and have such a high reserve.
Nice looking car though.


----------

